#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Еще Кармапа

## Anthony

Откомментируйте, кто что знает  :Big Grin: 






> *Why Your Holiness was born before the Parinirvana of the 16th Karmapa?*
> 
> His Holiness says ‘I am Madhey Tulku’ , meaning “ Birth before the demise of HH 16th Karmapa’-it
>  Is a rare occurrence but a factual happening in Tibetan Bhuddism.


http://karmapa.li/karmapa17.htm

----------

Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Anthony

Фото с чудесами особо радостные  :Big Grin: 
http://17thkarmapakhenno.com/page3.htm

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Моя мечта (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496856) всё ближе и ближе!

----------

Alexey Elkin (14.08.2012), Anthony (06.08.2012), Pema Sonam (06.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.08.2012), Артем Тараненко (14.08.2012), Дордже (14.08.2012), Топпер- (13.08.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Madhey Tulku


Это что? Промежуточный Тулку?

----------


## Anthony

Рожденный перед смертью ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

какая интересная словоформа: Bhuddism
))))

----------

Aion (13.08.2012), Anthony (13.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (13.08.2012), Legba (13.08.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (13.08.2012), Карма Палджор (14.08.2012)

----------


## Мохан

Особенно доставляет дата рождения))) 30th May 1977.
Эххх... жаль, что становясь лидером,даже духовным, сложно избежать политики.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Моя мечта (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496856) всё ближе и ближе!


Даёшь больше Кармап, хороших и разных!)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.08.2012), Йоланди (17.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Моя мечта (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496856) всё ближе и ближе!


С живым Буддой Дордже Чангом 3-м поручкаться не желаешь? http://www.zhaxizhuoma.net/INTRODUCTION/DCBIII.html

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С живым Буддой Дордже Чангом 3-м поручкаться не желаешь? http://www.zhaxizhuoma.net/INTRODUCTION/DCBIII.html


Ужас-ужас!

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Третий не лишний, третий - запасной !  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (14.08.2012), Йоланди (17.08.2012), Сергей Хос (14.08.2012)

----------


## Дондог

> Откомментируйте, кто что знает 
> 
> http://karmapa.li/karmapa17.htm


Давно известно. В "Буддизме России" в начале 2000-х писали. Адрес сайта забавный: "Кармапа ли?"




> Моя мечта (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496856) всё ближе и ближе!


Уже совсем близко:



> The last claimant to the title of 17th Gyalwa Karmapa is a Bihari, named Narain Singh alias *Bihari Lama*. The claimant's father, Narain Singh, was a monk of Karma Kagyu sect and student of the 16th Karmapa at Rumtek. He had married a US citizen and the couple had a son, *Matur Gregory Narain Singh*, in 1986. Later, Narain Singh's wife returned to the US with their son and sought $200 per month as alimony.
> 
>  It is reported that Narain Singh tried to get out of this situation by seeking recognition of his son as the reincarnation of 16th Karmapa from high Tibetan lamas , including the Dalai Lama. *He even received recognition from Mungpoo Rimpoche, a Tamang monk from Darjeeling* , but failed to get any response from either the Dalai Lama or the Central Tibetan Administration.


http://articles.economictimes.indiat...sect-monastery

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

До чего  же на нашего Буншу похож!

----------

Alexey Elkin (16.08.2012), Кашьяпа (20.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Огого!!! Че это Боря (жених моей кузины) сюда затесался, да еще в короне самого Кармапы

----------

Bob (16.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, на бурята конкретно похож :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.08.2012), Dorje Dugarov (16.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Не знаю куда обратиться, отпишусь здесь.
Друзья, насущный вопрос, есть ли здесь люди из Севастополя, посещающие наш городской буддийский центр. Напишите мне личное сообщение, пожалуйста. есть разговор.

----------


## Рэлпей

Это как Рама Бомджан, нечто подобное. Тот объявил себя сразу Буддой Майтреей, а этот так скромненько лишь вего лишь Кармапой.

----------


## Дондог

> Моя мечта (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496856) всё ближе и ближе!


Заранее прошу у всех прощения, что вообще поднимаю эту тему, но случайно наткнулся на пятого:



> a very rich Chinese monk in Taiwan by the name of Hai Tao claims he is one of the emanations of Karmapa, and he has even announced that Thrangu Rinpoche recognized him and Ogyen Trinley has accepted this


http://www.karmapa-issue.org/news/statement_2014.htm

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2016)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Откомментируйте, кто что знает 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://karmapa.li/karmapa17.htm


Образование и связи больше значат, чем реально ты тулку римпоча или нет, все предельно просто.

----------

Шуньяананда (30.05.2018)

----------

